# DBL-A Home Brew Wax



## DBL-A

I am new to Detailing world and set up an account to show you guys what i have been creating after reading all the homebrew threads on here i thought it was my time to share what i have been brewing up! 3 months of research and creative work here is my findings so far...

Gone from a 3/4 ingredient recipe to a 10/11 currnetly!

My first attempt: too crumbly and hard





My second: too hard again but not crumbly



Next was to make it softer and try some new ingredients that arrived:


Came out very oily but i think i am getting somewhere...

Applied a quick coat of wax 5 on a panel:



Took 8 mins to haze at around 12 degrees...
The results...


Not bad if i do say so myself

A few more batches and adjustments were made then i started playing with colour, scents and new ingredients 😏
here is no.7 pink, berries good texture and consistency but missing that oily texture i am used to on a car wax


no.8 orange, orange: i removed and ingredient on this one to see the outcome... Think its got to stay in after testing side by side against batch 5 though

Although i did manage to find a mates roof to test this batch on and i was very impressed with the findings..


My last batch curently
no.9 blue, blueberry
This is a batch which i have not yet tested but i have two pots going to two friends to test and review for me soon! 


I will keep this thread updated as much as i can... Batch 10 will be made shortly after batch 9 has been tested and reviewed and depending on the feedback i get that will determin my ingredient levels for batch 10.

Any feedback would be fnatastic Guys!
Thanks for reading


----------



## Pittsy

Good job mate, the results certainly look promising :thumb:


----------



## Daniel Branco

Awesome, really 

Envoyé de mon GT-I9082 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Batch 9 looks good mate. Nice pour and nice texture. Keep up the good work


----------



## Juke_Fan

Very interesting, keep the updates coming, am fascinated by homebrews.


----------



## DBL-A

Pittsy said:


> Good job mate, the results certainly look promising :thumb:


Thank you, fingers crossed


----------



## DBL-A

Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> Batch 9 looks good mate. Nice pour and nice texture. Keep up the good work


Thank you, just hope its as good as it looks, thinking about trying some liquid silicone at some point to get the bead and sheeting on point


----------



## DBL-A

Juke_Fan said:


> Very interesting, keep the updates coming, am fascinated by homebrews.


I shall do, as and when i find the time


----------



## DBL-A

Daniel Branco said:


> Awesome, really
> 
> Envoyé de mon GT-I9082 en utilisant Tapatalk


Thank you, 
I hope to get batch ten working in the next week, as i may now try adjusting a level of an ingredient as it is abit hard to remove in my opinion


----------



## DBL-A

Quick update:
A new present arived in the post today so thought it would be rude to not use it... So batch No.9 was tested on my car and Batch 10 was created- with a change of colour and smell and a little tweak in the recipe:

No.9 application: 
took about 4 minutes to cure in 18 degree weather


The results:


I am not sure if the video will work but here is a video of the beading and sheeting of No.9


I need to make removal slighlty easier I think- so I made up batch 10 with that in mind: Green and Apple scent




I Love The colour!!!!

It's ready to be tested sometime next week.... Fingers crossed


----------



## Ross

Looking good.


----------



## DBL-A

Ross said:


> Looking good.


Thank you! I think i have a good base just needs tweaking and testing until i am 100% happy


----------



## Ross

Will you be selling on if you get it cracked?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DBL-A

Ross said:


> Will you be selling on if you get it cracked?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I will be in the future but I will need it properly tested and refined first


----------



## Will_G

Whilst I appreciate its fun to test the colours and scents are you not at risk of adding more variables by constantly changing colour and scent along with ingredients?


----------



## DBL-A

Will_G said:


> Whilst I appreciate its fun to test the colours and scents are you not at risk of adding more variables by constantly changing colour and scent along with ingredients?


Inevitably i will add colour and scent in the end any way, so i wanted to add it in the early development stages so it wont adjust the mix in the future when i do crack it!, the colour and scents are the same make /supplier and i am adding the same amount of each, each time so it shouldnt affect the end result by changing colour and smell should it?


----------



## DBL-A

Quick update for you:

I belive I have a good base blend now and want to take it from a alright wax to a good decent wax so I am now going to be mothodical and work my way through different ingredients to see what will work and what wont work.
So first on my list is oils! so i have ordered 6 diferent oils on top of what I am already using to test and to see which oil has what pros and cons to determine which if any i will use in my blend


----------



## J306TD

Coming along nicely. Must be some strange smells coming from your kitchen

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## DBL-A

J306TD said:


> Coming along nicely. Must be some strange smells coming from your kitchen
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


Thank you, yeah there sure is, the worst one was turpentine when i first started!!


----------



## DBL-A

*Latest Blend testing:*

So I manged to find some time to test my latest blend and here is what i found:





Good refelction and shine in my opinion, very easy to apply and remove although the weather was pretty hot today so removed after 5 minutes and came off like a dream!

I then tested beading and sheeting properties:



Think I have a half decent wax under my belt now,
Next for me is to work out which oils; if any i want to add into my blend.

Any opinions would be great!!


----------



## Pittsy

DBL-A said:


> I then tested beading and sheeting properties:


Thats some decent beadage right there :thumb:


----------



## A&J

Looks great so far...have you tested durability. Is it more than a month?


----------



## DBL-A

Pittsy said:


> Thats some decent beadage right there :thumb:


Thank you very much


----------



## DBL-A

A&J said:


> Looks great so far...have you tested durability. Is it more than a month?


My blends before have currently held up for 3weeks and still going but this one i have only just applied so will keep checking once/twice a week


----------



## DBL-A

*Oil Testing: 3 down 5 to go (when they arrive)*

Sorry for the continous updates but:
Tonight after work I decided to make a start on my methodical oil testing! 
Some reacted different to others whilst melting and pouring.
The one on the left only went like that because I stupidly over filled the pot and couldnt get the lid on.



My aim is to make all the 8 batches up and then divide a car panel into 8 sections using thin masking tape and then I can test all 8 side by side to see what oils have what properties and then decide which ones I want to try and mix together.


----------



## DBL-A

*So another night (early morning) wax making...*

I got in from work to a lovely dilivery of another 3 oils today.
That now completes my 8 oils to use and test.

I also thought as i am getting close to having to send out propper samples to get feedback I would purchase some new sample pots....
Found these 50ml pots online...


So tonight all the pours came out well in my eyes, aesthetically I cant tell them apart but smell wise only very slightly you can, heres the pours from tonight...



So now I have all 8 oils ready to test.... I guess I should go out and buy a test panel now to test them out on.

I will keep this updated as much as possible but for now this is all until I get a panel and can test them and show you lot the results... Hopefully sometime next week!


----------



## fozzy

Looking very good, like the green and apple idea


----------



## DBL-A

fozzy said:


> Looking very good, like the green and apple idea


Thank you, the apple scent was not strong at all so may have to tweak that one


----------



## Wilco

DBL-A said:


> Inevitably i will add colour and scent in the end any way, so i wanted to add it in the early development stages so it wont adjust the mix in the future when i do crack it!, the colour and scents are the same make /supplier and i am adding the same amount of each, each time so it shouldnt affect the end result by changing colour and smell should it?


You might be surprised


----------



## DBL-A

Wilco said:


> You might be surprised


In that case i shall keep one colour and scent or none and see what happens  thank you!!!


----------



## DBL-A

*Oil Testing and Results:*

So after a day off from work there is nothing better than testing waxes...
So today i popped down to the local scrap yard for a test panel i could work on begold the new DBL-A test panel:


A Corsa Wing...

Next i needed to clean the panel up and decontaminate it from any previous waxes/polishes; so it got washed, Clay Barred twice, washed again and then wax cleansed twice
Now i was ready to test...
I split the panel into 8 sections using 'scene tape' or otherwise known as low tac masking tape!
I then applied each different wax and jotted down which section was which wax, I then set a stopwatch after waxing the first section and continued applying the different waxes, the curing time on the waxes were all pretty much the same at around 5 minutes at room temperature.
Heres the panel masked up and waxed:



I then proceeded to buff off the waxes one by one jotting down ease of removal, streaking or smearing etc...

Until i was left with a nice shiny panel like so:


I then took it outside to examine in daylight and wrote down my thoughts on refelction,gloss, flakepop etc... Mostly these were all the same and not a massive amount difference!

Next was the water tests:
I wont talk about these too much but again i jotted down all my thoughts and tested; beading, sheeting and drying.

Photo isnt the best but gives you an idea, if any one who wants to give me opinions on which section they think is best that would be amazing!


And a video:


I have made up my mind in which oils I want to ditch and which I want to take forward into my development blends... But i will leave the panel as it is to test durability as some waxes that dont bead, sheet or look amazing may be the most durable but until then I will stick with what I know so far.

So my next move now is to take the oils I liked and thought worked well and produce a few variation mixes by paring them up to help ecahother out.

IE; one thats good and tall uniformed beads but not good at sheeting with one that is lacking in beading but is good at sheeting to see if i can get a balance by blending a few oils together or wether they will not work together....

Only time will tell....


----------



## Bod42

Are you using a wax melting machine of some kind as per your post #10. It looks like a machine instead of the usual beaker in water setup


----------



## DBL-A

Bod42 said:


> Are you using a wax melting machine of some kind as per your post #10. It looks like a machine instead of the usual beaker in water setup


I am using an electric wax melter, i find it gives me more control and also saves me messing up the hob


----------



## Bod42

DBL-A said:


> I am using an electric wax melter, i find it gives me more control and also saves me messing up the hob


Thanks, I presumed it was something like that. Do you get something like that from Ebay?


----------



## DBL-A

Bod42 said:


> Thanks, I presumed it was something like that. Do you get something like that from Ebay?


I bought mine off amazon but you can buy on ebay too


----------



## DBL-A

*Another day another blend:*

So after yesterdays oil testing i collected my findings and studied hard to decide which ones i should blend together to give me an all round good finish:
So i wanted: something that applies well, gives a good tall beading, uniformed beading and fast sheeting....

So out came the scales and box of oils....

Here we have my pour that was poured at around 4pm on my split shift at work 😂
Before cooling: (I have listened to peoples advice on this thread and kept the same colour and scent as previous and will keep this for the duration of the testing now)



After cooling for 10/15mins:


After 6/7 hours:


Now usually I would leave a wax pour for 24 hours before testing to allow complete curing..... But as i am so impatient I tested on a small part of the test panel:

It was very easy to apply and very easy off just needed one wipe and then a quick buff to finish with a good shine and good flake pop:



Next was the all important water testing, i will let these speak for them selves:


Top section is the new blend:


I know I need to wait 24hours before i can test properly but its looking promising!!

I have placed an order today for a few new waxes which i have been researching... That will be my next job after completing these oil tests!


----------



## Will_G

That looks really good. Glad you're reducing the variables for now. Amazing how quickly you're getting round to testing your different ideas


----------



## DBL-A

Will_G said:


> That looks really good. Glad you're reducing the variables for now. Amazing how quickly you're getting round to testing your different ideas


Thank you!!, I am now waiting to make my next blend until my new waxes arrive hopefully before the end of the week though


----------



## DBL-A

*Me again:*

Today i got round to testing the properties of my last blend i made:

This is by far the best blend i have made... Here are my results in some photos and a few videos:

Application-



Finish-



Beads-






Videos of sheeting:



I then got abit too excited and rushed to the kitchen after to make up a batch just to test out a slighlty different mixture of oil.... We shall see the results of that friday hopefully...

And meanwhile a sampler has sent me a few photos of the results of my wax on his car:



He was impressed, said the removal was slighlty sticky, which i have already noticed myself and fixed already inbetween his blend he has and the current blend, and he said the beading when raining wasnt amazing but this was before my oil tests so i should now have that corrected too

Update to follow on saturday....


----------



## DBL-A

*After testing:*

So today i put to test the new oil blend against the previous blend... Honestly there wasnt a massive difference, the previous blend was slighlty better but it took me 40mins of staring and spraying water at them to decide!




m

In the end i have decided to stick with the older blend, mainly i found that it sheeted better and to me had slighltly more gloss...

So after these findings I then again made up a new batch but this time i will be testing waxes, 3 new different types of Waxes Infact.... One is the same as what is my blends anyway just a better suited version/grade which was my first one to test.....

I know i said i would keep the colour the same but a friend wanted to try my wax and insited on black, i thought i would speak to an expert first to see if the different colours would affect the wax and he said the scent would but not the colour so i trust what he says and for this batch only i have switched the colour (i will return to blue after) 


On the left is my old blend on the right is the new one:


Old:

New:


I found the gloss was better on the new blend and sheeting was better but the beading was slightly shallower not as upright and rounded....

I will test the other waxes before i decide what i want to go with....

Update should be up mid next week!!


----------



## pockets.jk

Looks good mate ill be sure to follow your progress 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## DBL-A

pockets.jk said:


> Looks good mate ill be sure to follow your progress
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


Thank you! I need to update this but its finding the time to type it all up and upload the photos


----------



## pockets.jk

Yea im in same boat fella its alot longer that fb 

But tbh thus seems very quiet tbh 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## Daytona675

Looks great! Subscribed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wax-planet

Great stuff anthony


----------



## DBL-A

Thanks tony 👌🏼👌🏼


----------



## reks

Just read everything.
Very nice results so far.
Beading looks very nice,i'll folow this one :thumb:


----------



## cargainz

Interesting stuff. How are you getting on? Did you say what core ingredients you started with and why the oil mixing?

What sort of % of Carnauba would you say your brew has?
What sort of durability are you looking at? 3 weeks was mentioned somewhere have you tested this?
How is gloss, flake pop and depth of the blend?


----------



## SAMS350ZGT

The green looks pretty similar in colour to DoDo Juice Rainforest Rub. A really interesting post, great to see the improvements with each batch.


----------



## siffonen

Very interesting stuff, first time i ever see someone making own wax


----------



## Remyke

Verry interesting, when are new updates?


----------

